# Looking for mr miyagi!



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys im looking to remove a few swirls and generally spruce up the paint work on my black audi a4. I fancy having a bash at it myself. Ive bought a das-6 da and a couple of pads but havent got a clue where to start on using it. 
Basically im looking for a mentor who could teach me how to use the da on my car, someone who could pass on their vast wealth of expertise! Anyone know of anyone in the gwynedd area that could help???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

get a few scrap panels and read the full DA guide on here


----------

